# CX1 with 10 speed?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Does this work (well) with 10 speed Shimano cassettes?


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Shouldn't make a difference. 10 speed shimano cassettes are compatible with SRAM stuff. My wife's bike has 10 speed SRAM RED with a CX1 RD and it works perfect.


----------

